# Super boost



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

SuperBoost - A Revolutionary New Product That Increases Honey Bee Pollination 

Imagine a device placed in bee hives that stimulates worker bees to forage for pollen faster and more often, resulting in more pollination events and greater crop yield. Imagine that this same device also increases brood rearing, queen rearing and honey production within the hive. 

In research supported in part by The Almond Board of California, Dr. Tanya Pankiw of Texas A&M University and her collaborators at Pherotech International (www.pherotech.com) have developed one such device called SuperBoost (patent pending). When SuperBoost is placed in a bee hive in the form of a small all-natural pheromone release device, it will:

increase the pollen load each foraging worker brings back to the hive by up to 100% 

increase the number of pollen foragers by up to 150%

increase pollen foraging on the target crop by 43%

increase pollination activity of non-pollen foragers on the target crop by 54%

increase the number of pollen foraging trips per unit time by up to 72%

increase the colony growth rate in the summer and winter 

lower the age of first foraging by worker honey bees, and increase the overall health of the hive

After many years of research, SuperBoost was recently tested successfully at Texas A&M University , and Pherotech has developed a commercial product. One device placed in the hive works for over 30 days! It is now available to growers and beekeepers from Mann Lake Supply in Hackensack, MN


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Are you gonna try it????? DEE


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Going to test it at the horse farm yard and posiably the Stone yard.
Won't do all them till we see for our selves if it works in our area.
We choose the horse farm due to the Alafa feilds and the stone yard because it is mostly wild plants. Thats a good cross section of our many yards.

 Al


----------

